# Moorwoods in Action



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2009)

Hei, dachte mir das es das bei den andern Marken so gibt machen wir des auch.
Also laßt mal eure Bilder und Videos sehen. Damit man sofort Lust auf fahren bekommt

Hier gleich mal ein Video von gestern...erste "Rohloff im Izimu" Testfahrt bei net ganz so gutem Grippbedingungen.




G.


----------



## albikilla (6. Dezember 2009)

cooles vid!!!

Hab gestern auch eine Abfahrt im Schnee gemachtâ¦ bin den Peter Ploner (Ritten) runtergedÃ¼stâ¦15-20cm Schneeâ¦saugeil...bei schÃ¶n Wetter und viel weiÃâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Dezember 2009)

Hi Jörg! Sehr coool 

Ihr habt schon Schnee? Bei uns in Österreich ist noch nix, eventuell im Gebirge?


----------



## Stolem (6. Dezember 2009)

super video. Und das es kein Kettenrasseln gibt 

Ich hab gestern mein Shova Winterfein gemacht. Mal auseinander bauen und reinigen - Laufräder nachzentrieren. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen wie doll die Speichen & Felge auf der Antriebsseite zersägt sind! Absolute Katastrophe!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2009)

Danke danke...


Hat denn keiner schöne Morhuhnbeimfahrenbilder


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (7. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Dezember 2009)

Flottes Tempo, Jörg.

Was "klongt" denn da bei der 56. Sekunde? 

Hier mein St in Action (ohne Schnee):




Achtung, Kurve:




Gruß
Kalle


----------



## 7 Zwerge (7. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Mbuzi in Bad Wildbad:


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2009)

Na also geht doch

@Stylo: hätte von dir schon welche aus Whistler erwartet


G.


----------



## Stylo77 (7. Dezember 2009)

da kommts erst noch hin 
bzw da wars noch nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2009)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> da kommts erst noch hin
> bzw da wars noch nicht



Ok´e, dann muß ich wohl selber für ein paar Felsenfotos sorgen.

















G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (7. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Danke danke...
> 
> 
> Hat denn keiner schöne Morhuhnbeimfahrenbilder
> ...



Muss mir erst 'nen Fotographen anschaffen, sind nur so teuer im Unterhalt.


----------



## rostigerNagel (16. Dezember 2009)

Da lasse ich doch auch noch ein paar raus.....


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2009)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


>



Uiiii....das nenn ich mal ne Schräglage

Zum Glück hast du noch exakt vorm Blitz angahalten


G.


----------



## sportfuchs (16. Dezember 2009)

So isser der Ecki, immer einen einschlagenden Eindruck machen wollen!


----------



## rostigerNagel (8. Januar 2010)

Mal paar bewegte Bilder

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6432881"]Ekki on Morewood Makulu on Vimeo[/ame]


und in Beerfelden:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2943


----------



## Stolem (8. Januar 2010)

Zuerst hoch:



Dann wieder runter.




Ist schon älter. Aber meistens fahre ich und fotografiere mich nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2010)

Echt schönes Video....das macht mal richtig Lust auf Morehuhn fahren


G,


----------



## albikilla (31. Januar 2010)

Anbei ein paar Actionfotos von mir und meinem Moorhuhn


----------



## albikilla (31. Januar 2010)

Training für DualNightRace auf dem Karerpass Südtirol/Italien


----------



## albikilla (31. Januar 2010)

Triveneto Cup in Alpe Cermis, Fassatal Trentino/Italien


----------



## albikilla (31. Januar 2010)

Coppa Italia in Canazei Fassatal Trentino/Italien


----------



## albikilla (31. Januar 2010)

Training PiemontCup in Prali bei Turin/Italien


----------



## albikilla (31. Januar 2010)

TrivenetoCup in Canazei Fassatal Trentino/Italien






DualNightrace Karerpass Südtirol/Italien sogar Klausmann war dabei!


----------



## albikilla (31. Januar 2010)

Training DualNightRace Karerpass Südtirol/Italien


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2010)

Top Bilder
Fehlt nur noch auf welchen Strecken sie aufgenommen worden sind.


Hattest zwischendrinn ja auch mal einen Boxxer drinn.


G.


----------



## albikilla (1. Februar 2010)

Hei JÃ¶rg!

Hab jetzt die Namen der Orte dazugetan!! 

jeppâ¦hatte nur Probleme mit der Boxxerâ¦jetzt auf BOS und sehr zufrieden damit!!!! WÃ¼rde ehrlich gesagt nie mehr wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albikilla (1. Februar 2010)

und hier auch noch ein paar SchnapschÃ¼sse vom TrivenetoCup Rennen in Canazeiâ¦im September â¦)


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2010)

Über die Funktion der BOS soll man ja net streiten dürfen
Aber scheinbar hab ich da mit meiner Boxxer echt Glück gehabt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> und hier auch noch ein paar Schnapschüsse vom TrivenetoCup Rennen in Canazeiim September )



Ist des eine Ganzjahresstrecke?????.....oder zumindest Liftunterstützt


G.


----------



## albikilla (1. Februar 2010)

im Winter gehört Canazei zum Dolomiti Superski Zirkus und ab Mai bis Oktober für Wanderer und uns Donwhiller offenvor 2 Jahren war sogar ein IXS Europacup Rennen dort!!! Heuer kommt ne neue Strecke dazu!!!

Es ist eine richtige HighspeedstreckeLinien suchendriften  nur ein technisches Stückein paar Sprüngegeiler Boden mit super Gripis eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken weil sie so schnell ist


----------



## albikilla (1. Februar 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Über die Funktion der BOS soll man ja net streiten dürfen
> Aber scheinbar hab ich da mit meiner Boxxer echt Glück gehabt
> 
> G.



ja über die BOS gibts nichts zu meckern!!!! 
Hab auch schon gehört das ein paar Boxxer 1a funktionierenmeine leider war totaler Schrott!!!


----------



## albikilla (1. Februar 2010)

ach ja und in 2 weeks is mein Makulu da!!!!!!!! juhuuuuuu freu mich schon sehr...werde es gleich am Ritten und Kohlern testen gehenâ¦mal schaun was das Teil wert is!!! Von den Tests her anscheinend ein TOP BIKE!!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (3. März 2010)

nun, bevor der Winter sich ganz verabschiedet...darf ich mein Schneehuhn posten? hier mit Abschleppstange... auch wenn der Actionfaktor nicht gar so hoch ist wie bei meinen Vorpostern


 .....ein Frühlingsbildlein hätt ich doch noch, von vorgestern...



...Actionfaktor auch 0. Aber es isn Moorhuhn drauf...oder 2?? *g*

vlg Ane


----------



## H.B.O (8. März 2010)

@albikilla: Wie ist denn die Schneelage/Temperatur in Bozen ?

grüße H.B.O


----------



## roflboy (11. März 2010)

letztes jahr leogang: 




















Ich will sommer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (11. März 2010)

schöne Fotos! Wird wirklich Zeit das der Sommer kommt.....


----------



## P4Nane (12. März 2010)

Hab hier ein Video gefunden, es ist auch was über den Herstellungsprozess dabei.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly-pOH0l_Z8"]YouTube- Morewood Presentation 08/09[/nomedia]


----------



## dick66 (12. März 2010)

Ist mal echt nett anzuschauen die Produktion. Und wie die ganzen fertigen Rahmen da rumhängen...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2010)

....und wie ordentlich es dort aussieht

Da kann sich manch deutsche Schmiede mal was abschauen


G.


----------



## H.B.O (15. März 2010)

ui nett in leogang gibts jetzt holzanlieger nett...muss mal wieder hin ( bitte kein blabla von wegen gibts schon ewig..)


----------



## Mürre (15. März 2010)

die waren vor 2Jahren auch schon da....warst anscheinend schon länger nicht mehr dort!! 
Die X-line kenne ich dafür nur als sie noch teilweise im Bau war, war damals aber schon gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (19. März 2010)

...hier auch mal was aus dem schönen Aachen...

Fahrer: Dr. Snuggles
Foto: Ich


----------



## acmatze (27. März 2010)

...und noch n paar pics, damit es hier auch ma wieder weiter geht...


----------



## albikilla (28. März 2010)

.


----------



## albikilla (28. März 2010)

geile Bilder übrigens


----------



## overslag (18. April 2010)

Heute war ich mit meinem Morewood Zuza die neue Totem einfahren auf unserem Hometrail. (Erste Versuche der Fotographin  )


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. April 2010)

...auch von heute...im wunderschönen Steinwald ...-...noch mit den "Klebereifen" vom Urlaub


----------



## albikilla (19. April 2010)

Respect schaut geil aus


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. April 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> Respect schaut geil aus


dankesehr!


----------



## albikilla (19. April 2010)

Dann steht in kohlern eine zeit unter 10 min ja nichts mehr im weg !! Habt ihr eigentlich ein paar actionpics in suedtirol auch gemacht?


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. April 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> Dann steht in kohlern eine zeit unter 10 min ja nichts mehr im weg !!


doch, drölftrilliarden Steine und Tiefenmeter


albikilla schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich ein paar actionpics in suedtirol auch gemacht?


Naja.Von meiner semi-action sind ein paar im Album....und wenn ich mit Wachsmalstiften male schauts besser aus als wie wenn ich knipsedrum hat de Jörg keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epe! (4. Mai 2010)

Hier bin ich mit meinem neuen Izimu!
Hoffe, euch gefällts...









epe!


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. Mai 2010)

sooo, das Mädel hat ihr Huhn auch mal wieder rumgeschleift


----------



## frichte1 (23. Mai 2010)

So nun auch mal was von mir...

Flying Moorhuhn in WiBe aufm Contitrack:


----------



## albikilla (25. Mai 2010)

mal neue Bilder vom Training am letzten Samstag in Val di Sole Trentino auf der WC- und Weltmeisterschaften Strecke....


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2010)

Oh man, und ich versauer hier in der Arbeit

Bleiben die Poc Schoner eigentlich da wo sie bleiben sollen oder rutschen die im Holterdipoltergelände nach unten?

G.


----------



## albikilla (25. Mai 2010)

nene im gelände bleiben sie schon wo sie hin gehören.... aber bei einem sturz verstellen sie sich gerne


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> nene im gelände bleiben sie schon wo sie hin gehören.... aber bei einem sturz verstellen sie sich gerne



Wie verstellen???????????Lockert sich dann der Riemen????

G.


----------



## Mürre (25. Mai 2010)

für den Preis den sie für die Schoner haben wollen, sollten sie aber top sein


----------



## Stylo77 (25. Mai 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> mal neue Bilder vom Training am letzten Samstag in Val di Sole Trentino auf der WC- und Weltmeisterschaften Strecke....



is die strecke dieses jahr wieder offen für jederman ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Mai 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> mal neue Bilder vom Training am letzten Samstag in Val di Sole Trentino auf der WC- und Weltmeisterschaften Strecke....


*Daumensofestdrückdassdieschonganzblausind*lass krachen! 
aber net übertreiben dasst fit bist nexte Woch


----------



## roflboy (25. Mai 2010)

am samstag aufm oko:








vielen dank an nwd der mcih da geknipst hat!


----------



## vip (26. Mai 2010)

Hahaha, Captain Amercia meets Green Latern oder so  Echt krasses Outfit


----------



## roflboy (26. Mai 2010)

hehe ja ich mags ausgefallen! und ich find es passt zum grünem rad!


----------



## albikilla (27. Mai 2010)

LB JÃ¶rg schrieb:


> Wie verstellen???????????Lockert sich dann der Riemen????
> 
> G.



sie verstellen sich seitlich leiderâ¦ nach einem sturz...beim aufschlag sind sie da wo sie hingehÃ¶ren aber dann verschieben/verstellen sie sich und man muss sie wieder zurechtrÃ¼cken..lockern tut sich nichtsâ¦

bei einem rennen leider nicht so gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r die zeitâ¦*


----------



## albikilla (27. Mai 2010)

roflboy schrieb:


> hehe ja ich mags ausgefallen! und ich find es passt zum grünem rad!



Porno man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albikilla (27. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> *Daumensofestdrückdassdieschonganzblausind*lass krachen!
> aber net übertreiben dasst fit bist nexte Woch



Hei 
ich lass es immer krachen  kennst mich ja....

hab dieses WE ein Italiencup rennen im Piemont (fast Frankreich) auf der Alpe di Mera, in Scopello 500km weit weg..wird streng werden wann kommt ihr nach ST?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> Hei
> ich lass es immer krachen  kennst mich ja....
> 
> hab dieses WE ein Italiencup rennen im Piemont (fast Frankreich) auf der Alpe di Mera, in Scopello 500km weit weg..wird streng werdenâ¦ wann kommt ihr nach ST?



Am Sonntag rollern wir los. Sind in Meran stationiert, weil wir eigentlich zum Klettern unten sind.
RÃ¤der stehen natÃ¼rlich dennoch im Autio
Und Meran 2000 ist geschlossen 
Aber jetzt hat sie sich den Plose eingebildet...mir schwant bÃ¶ses

So und damits nicht OffToppic ist, noch ein Bild






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber jetzt hat sie sich den Plose eingebildet...mir schwant böses
> 
> G.


jaaaaa...den Plose...aber ich fahr fei auch allein...wennst net magst *zick*..oder mit nem netten einheimischen Führer *zick*


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Mai 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> Hei
> 
> hab dieses WE ein Italiencup rennen



weiss ich doch drum drück ich ja die Daumen blau

gut, und dass man sich dieses offTopic nicht nachsagen lassen muss:





der Rofl und de Jörg wissen ja woaber ich habs nich so mit bunt...*schwarz* ist mein* Bunt*


----------



## roflboy (28. Mai 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> Porno man


----------



## roflboy (28. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> weiss ich doch drum drück ich ja die Daumen blau
> 
> gut, und dass man sich dieses offTopic nicht nachsagen lassen muss:
> 
> ...



meinst du mit rofl mich?


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2010)

äähh, ja. Entschuldige. Roflboy - hatte ich kurzerhand abgekürzt deinen Namen.Bist ja die Strecke erst Samstag gefahren..drum


----------



## roflboy (28. Mai 2010)

ja ich weiß^^ du bist der erste der mich so abkürzt x-D
ja war ziehmlich geil am oko nur leider ein bisschen viel getrete unten.. wann warst du da?


----------



## albikilla (28. Mai 2010)

roflboy schrieb:


> ja ich weiß^^ du bist der erste der mich so abkürzt x-D
> ja war ziehmlich geil am oko nur leider ein bisschen viel getrete unten.. wann warst du da?




es ist eine SIE 

haha


----------



## roflboy (28. Mai 2010)

schande über mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2010)

roflboy schrieb:


> ja war ziehmlich geil am oko nur leider ein bisschen viel getrete unten.. wann warst du da?



ähhmm, ich wohn da... also nich auf der Strecke sondern in der Nähe...aba das Foto is von vor paar Wochen oder so



albikilla schrieb:


> es ist eine SIE
> 
> haha



ich wünschte nur ich könnte fahren wie ein _ER_aber ich arbeite dranhab ja jetzt _"Performance"_


----------



## roflboy (3. Juni 2010)

so damits hier weitergeht:





















heute morgen aufm hometrail.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. Juni 2010)

Hier noch mal ein paar Izimu-in-action-Bilder....


----------



## albikilla (7. Juni 2010)

Yeah die bilder rocken !!!!


----------



## albikilla (7. Juni 2010)

so jetzt vom letzten RennWE ein paar neue Picsâ¦


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2010)

Und wie isses gelaufen...und was haste mit deinem Arm angestellt? 
Der ist ja eingebunden im ersten Bild.
Und hast letzen Freitag noch Obst eingekauft

Hab bei unserem Rennen gestern schon lange nicht mehr soviel "Rad schlägt auf Stein geräusche gehört"
Und diese YT Dinger hätten fast einen Markenpokal einführen können

G.


----------



## roflboy (7. Juni 2010)

jawoll echt geile bilder! weiter so! immer schön die morewoods in action posten!


----------



## albikilla (7. Juni 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wie isses gelaufen...und was haste mit deinem Arm angestellt?
> Der ist ja eingebunden im ersten Bild.
> Und hast letzen Freitag noch Obst eingekauft
> 
> ...



hei... 8er bin ich geworden! ich hatte aber leider zwei heftige stürze an den schlimmsten stellen: Zielsprung, und bei einer Steinstufe mit Gap mit Landung im Flachen auf Steinplatten....Gehirnerschütterung, überall geprellt: Rippen, Oberschenkel, alle beide Ellebögen, Knie, Schultern...und ich habe den Neckbrace schon gut eingefahren 
+ hab ich schon das Visier von meinem Helm zerstört (in der mitte gebrochen) 

aber bis ich heirate wird schon alles heilen  

Obst hab ich auch massenweise gekauft 

habern sich ein paar verletzt bei eurem Dh rennen? und wie machen sich diese YT bikes?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> hei... 8er bin ich geworden! ich hatte aber leider zwei heftige stürze an den schlimmsten stellen: Zielsprung, und bei einer Steinstufe mit Gap mit Landung im Flachen auf Steinplatten....Gehirnerschütterung, überall geprellt: Rippen, Oberschenkel, alle beide Ellebögen, Knie, Schultern...





Was machste denn wieder für Sachen *Kopfschüttel*

Samstag gings ja erst von Meran heim und Sonntag mußt ich Abends schon wieder schufften gehen.
Drum hab ich nur einen Teil vom Rennen mitekommen. Also die dies bei mir gelöffelt hat sind alle wieder aufgestanden.
Im Hauptsteinfeld hats aber zum Glück eh nur die hingehauen die net so die Schnellen waren.
Und bei den YT Fahrern waren auch nur net so schnelle unterwegs, bzw. die die ich sah.
Hier mal eins davon...die Standrohre von der Team sind auch nur noch gerade so mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen






So und damits nicht ganz so Offtopic ist noch ein Morehuhn in Bewegung ...zwar langsam aber in Bewegung



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (13. Juni 2010)

So, erste richtige Testfahrt. Funzt gut das Teil.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. Juni 2010)

sieht sooo geil aus...


----------



## -hr- (27. Juni 2010)

weils heut so schön war...


----------



## roflboy (27. Juni 2010)

schönes bild! wo isn das?


----------



## -hr- (27. Juni 2010)

roflboy schrieb:


> schönes bild! wo isn das?




Das ist im Bikepark Jested, bei Liberec in Tschechien, ca. 30km von Zittau (D) entfernt.


----------



## ne0_ (28. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Tourenhuhn auf abwegen






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Und noch ein lustiger Hängenbleiber




G.


----------



## Hoshi (5. Juli 2010)

Neulich in PdS


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Juli 2010)

die Moorhuhnfrau übt fleißig (@albi)


----------



## albikilla (14. Juli 2010)

yeah Jörg gib gas 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Tourenhuhn auf abwegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## albikilla (14. Juli 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> die Moorhuhnfrau übt fleißig (@albi)



ja tu nur fleißig üben uss jetzt auch wieder anfangen seit dem letzten Crash im Rennen nich mehr am rad gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2010)

Na ab 17ten hast ja wieder ne neue Übungsstrecke in deiner Umgebung
Was geht denn zur Zeit ab ab euch da unten mit Trailsperrungen am Ritten

G.


----------



## albikilla (16. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na ab 17ten hast ja wieder ne neue Übungsstrecke in deiner Umgebung
> Was geht denn zur Zeit ab ab euch da unten mit Trailsperrungen am Ritten
> 
> G.



ach ist alles ein Witz..es regt sich eh schon was in Form von Protesten  hoffe das es was bringt ansonsten fahr ich trotzdem den Ritten hinunter .... bleib sicher bei keinem Förster stehen


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Juli 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> seit dem letzten Crash im Rennen nich mehr am rad gewesen


----------



## roflboy (20. Juli 2010)

ich hab auch mal wieder was:
diesmal bewegt


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2010)

Ihr habts gut....keine Steingpolter das im Weg liet
Als Okobesucher weißt ja wies bei uns ausschaut.
So schauts auf den Trails auch aus. Hier mal eine der leichtern Stellen am Nirvanatrail, einer meiner Hometrails.
Die hier kann man aber wenigstens, wenn alles paßt, mit einer gewissen Grundgeschwindikeit durchflown


@Albi: Fährst du Caidom mit?....Warst du schon in Brunek?




G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (20. Juli 2010)

ein bisschen was von mir


----------



## roflboy (21. Juli 2010)

@ jörg: ja bei uns sind mir leider zu wenig steine... wenn ich das nächste mal richtung oko mache, dann nehmen wir vorher mal kontackt auf und vllt kann man sich ja mal treffen!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2010)

roflboy schrieb:


> @ jörg: ja bei uns sind mir leider zu wenig steine... wenn ich das nächste mal richtung oko mache, dann nehmen wir vorher mal kontackt auf und vllt kann man sich ja mal treffen!



Nimm dann am besten noch ein kleineres Kettenblatt mit
Vom Oko aus kann man gut in den einen Teil Fichtl starten
Ein kleines Viedeo von heut hab ich auch noch




G.


----------



## Brainmelter (21. Juli 2010)

Nette Filme. 
@roflboy...mit welcher Helmkamera is'n das gefilmt? Anhand des Dateinamens würde ich mal auf die ContourHD tippen?! Wenn, dann ist das aber sicher im 720 Action-Modus gefilmt...oder?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Juli 2010)

hammer!


----------



## roflboy (22. Juli 2010)

ja das ne contur was fürn modus weiß ich nicht sry!
Qjörg: du bist ein kleines spielkind^^ ich meld mich bei dir wenns wieder richtung oko geht!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2010)

roflboy schrieb:


> Qjörg: du bist ein kleines spielkind^^ ich meld mich bei dir wenns wieder richtung oko geht!!!





G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. September 2010)

...damit dieser Fred nicht total einschläft...bzw die Moorhühner^^


----------



## frichte1 (13. September 2010)

jawoll  fliegendes Huhn am Oko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (14. September 2010)

Fliegende Moorhühner gibt es überall :


----------



## ne0_ (14. September 2010)

Schlechtes Bild, werden mal gescheite machen...

Aber nen Huhn in Wildbad


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. September 2010)

ahhhh, die Hühnerjungs sind wieder aufgewacht


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2010)

Hab auch wieder was. Einer meiner Lieblingshometrails
Ist Antitretaction, weil Treten ist da verboten

Ist KleinHd, also kann man auch in groß anschauen.
Und immer auf die Landschaft daneben schauen


G.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2010)

Super Video, Jörg.

Toll gemacht. 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. September 2010)

wahnsinn. verrätst du wos ungefähr ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. September 2010)

Mein Shova in action: 


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> wahnsinn. verrätst du wos ungefähr ist?



Ist schon bei mir daheim im Wald, im Fichtelgebirge

G


----------



## albikilla (17. September 2010)

nach verletzungsbedingter Pause mal wieder ein paar pics vom letzten WE bei den Kronplatz Downhill Days!!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2010)

Ahhh, wieder Gesund

Ist die Strecke jetzt ganzganzganzganz offiziell befahrbar???


G.


----------



## albikilla (17. September 2010)

hei jÃ¶rg!!

gesund? najaâ¦hab deftige rÃ¼ckenprobleme zur zeitâ¦werde auch nicht jÃ¼nger musste nach 2 abfahrten aufhÃ¶ren wegen rÃ¼cken! leiderâ¦ muss zum Physio mal schaun was der sagt!

die strecke ist ultraoffiziel  und geil !!!! 1200hm recht schnell mitr ein paar technischen passagen die dir sicher gefallen und nicht ganz Makulu gerecht sind ))

caidom? fÃ¤hrste mit?



jeppp!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> hei jörg!!
> 
> gesund? najahab deftige rückenprobleme zur zeitwerde auch nicht jünger musste nach 2 abfahrten aufhören wegen rücken! leider muss zum Physio mal schaun was der sagt!
> 
> ...



Ja dann werd ich wohl nächste, bzw. übernächste Woche mal mein Morewood da runterjagen

Naja, angemeldet bin ich fürs Rennen

Dann tu dich noch ein wenig schonen bevorste wieder richtig loslegst, nicht das es ein unendliche Geschichte wird.....in unserem Alter


G.


----------



## -hr- (20. September 2010)

nix bsonderes, nur ein minimaler Ausflug


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....in unserem Alter
> 
> 
> G.


vlt gibts ja iwann ne Ü40 Wertung


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2010)

Doppelpost 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2010)

> vlt gibts ja iwann ne Ü40 Wertung




Es ist Weibsvolk anwesend....Lästermäulern wird das lachen schon nmoch vergehen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (27. September 2010)

so ich mach ma mit... mein neues Mbuziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii on Trail


----------



## deorsum (6. Oktober 2010)

mal wieder ein bisschen bewegt


----------



## exel (11. Oktober 2010)

Zur Abwechslung ein Hardtail in Action:


----------



## markus92 (17. Oktober 2010)

So hier mal mein Makulu aufm neuen Trail Geißkopf:


----------



## norcobitch94 (29. Oktober 2010)




----------



## rostigerNagel (19. November 2010)

ride on.....


----------



## dick66 (20. November 2010)

Nettes Video, wo ist das? Scheint chillig mit dem Hotel und der Gegend da.
Und das gelbe Makulu ist doch das aus dem Bikemarkt mit dem getapeten Oberrohr...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2010)

Ja dann stell ich auch wieder mal was rein....gestern auf ner Kurztour mal kurz das Rad saubergemacht



G.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (23. November 2010)

nun auch mal hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de flö (25. November 2010)




----------



## norcobitch94 (25. November 2010)




----------



## BiNkZ (30. November 2010)

Heissa, Afrika on Borderline!


----------



## rostigerNagel (12. Dezember 2010)

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## norcobitch94 (14. Dezember 2010)

kein makulu mehr ....kanst du doch nciht machen


----------



## markus92 (28. Dezember 2010)

So hier auch mal mein Makulu und ich in Aktion:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (28. Dezember 2010)

cool....aber wie ihr redet


----------



## elfGrad (29. Dezember 2010)

schönes ding


----------



## Medabrigel (30. Dezember 2010)

Kalula!


----------



## roflboy (5. Januar 2011)

es ist winter!!!!


----------



## norcobitch94 (5. Januar 2011)

top


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (6. Januar 2011)

nice!


----------



## de flö (1. Februar 2011)




----------



## roflboy (22. Februar 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20207824"]Hometrack - Frozen Ground on Vimeo[/ame]
gestern beim runterfahrn....=)


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2011)

Das letzte Video hab ich ja irgendwie verpennt...schöne lange Abfahrt die ihr da habt

Was kaltes glattes hab ich auch noch...


G.


----------



## ne0_ (13. März 2011)

Was hattest da für Reifen drauf? nice !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2011)

Normale Nokian Freddy 2.3...sind irgendwie die einzigen Spikereifen die ausreichende optische Breite haben

G.


----------



## toranoxx (21. März 2011)

Kalula Drop






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jokomen (3. April 2011)

Die Hühner fliegen wieder bei dem schönen Wetter  :


----------



## norcobitch94 (15. April 2011)




----------



## -hr- (16. April 2011)

nix besonderes, aber läuft...


----------



## nudelholz (18. April 2011)

mal 2 fotos mit meinem neuen Makulu


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2011)

Genial

G.


----------



## albikilla (9. Mai 2011)

juhuuu hab auch mal wieder ein pic vom letzten WE bei den GreenDays im Alpbachtal Ãsterreich..leider etwas unscharf (wahrscheinlich zu schnell gewesenâ¦ ))


----------



## deorsum (9. Mai 2011)

andere bilder hab ich leider noch nicht, weil ich gerade noch nicht fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ne0_ (1. Juni 2011)

Nichts besonderes =)






Bild: Speedpics
Fahrer: Ich


----------



## Gap______Jumper (2. Juni 2011)

Shova on the fly with da fisheye


----------



## .Pippo. (2. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## toranoxx (7. Juni 2011)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> Shova on the fly with da fisheye


 
Nice


----------



## Krautrider (11. Juni 2011)

Bei uns im Wald


----------



## norcobitch94 (19. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albikilla (20. Juni 2011)

so mal wieder was neues von mir vom Rennen Coppa Italia in Abetone/Toscana mit einem schönen 15en Platz in der Kategorie Master 1-2


----------



## ne0_ (20. Juni 2011)

Bilder:Michaela Estler
Fahrer:Ich


----------



## norcobitch94 (20. Juni 2011)

wie es aufeinmal hier abgeht^^


----------



## albikilla (22. Juni 2011)

so und noch eins


----------



## ne0_ (27. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder was neues von mir..


----------



## detlefracing (27. Juni 2011)

yes  sehr geil


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2011)

Soderla, mal die Touren- und Frauenquote in dem Forum ein wenig nach oben bringen...die Kilkenny in Mehrholzaktion












G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Juni 2011)

hehe... Huhn&Huhn  beide Schwindelfrei


----------



## albikilla (27. Juni 2011)

wo is das? sieht schwindeleregend aus


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2011)

Ist in ihrer neuen Heimat Garmisch, bzw. so 25km davon entfernt im Ösiländ.
War sie am WoEnd da besuchen und hab natürlich davor mal die Karten nach der besten Abfahrt in der Gegend gewälzt.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (4. Juli 2011)

chilliges WE vorm rennen
bin sogar den großen double in albstadt gesprungen 
leider kein bild nur ein vid


----------



## norcobitch94 (14. Juli 2011)

alle bilder von ilmenau gibts hier --> http://crankaddicts.pinkbike.com/album/AMON/


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Juli 2011)

Jungfernfahrt mit meinem Kalula in Braunlage.


Leider war das Gabel Setup noch nicht optimal


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juli 2011)

der erster tag im Wald mit mein Morewood Ndiza . . . die Qualität des Bildes ist nicht gut aber immerhin erkennt man etwas. Es gibt das ganze auch als Video. Kommt die tage rein.


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juli 2011)

und auch was Neues von der Alpinhuhnfraktion  

@Albi: where is it?


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juli 2011)

+ das Teilzeit^^ - Zweitalpenhuhn (LB Jörg)


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2011)

Ein Sehr...pentiniger Weg zur Ochsenalm runter

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juli 2011)

etz wollt ich schon fast _pentiniger _googeln..


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Juli 2011)

Mein Kalula in action:






Leider ein bisschen Hecklastig:














Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albikilla (24. Juli 2011)

@Kilkenny

hier iss er 
wann wahrt ihr da? hättet euch melden können


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Juli 2011)

albikilla schrieb:


> @Kilkenny
> 
> hier iss er
> wann wahrt ihr da? hättet euch melden können



hey, weisst eh oder - geht immer ...weil: habs net weit  darum: jederzeit wiederholbar 

ach und zu deim Pic: weisst ja auch, ich steh eh auf dii...äh dein Scheiss


----------



## albikilla (2. August 2011)

was neues â¦ aus Sestriere von der Italienmeisterschaft und Coppa Italia (9Â° & 10Â°)


----------



## roflboy (7. August 2011)

so mal was aus pds diesen jahres:
























alle bilder by deimudder und ich bin der fahrer...


----------



## norcobitch94 (9. August 2011)

Steinach







Wildabd


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2011)

Kündige sofort deinen Sockenberater

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (9. August 2011)

gar nicht...die sind mega


----------



## roflboy (9. August 2011)

socken sind geil=)


----------



## norcobitch94 (11. August 2011)




----------



## Deleted168745 (11. August 2011)

nja.. also bei manch Farbkreationen frag ich mich schon manchmal, is des etz ne Frau die fährt wie´n Mann, oder n Mann der sich anzieht wie ne Frau?



(nicht zu ernst nehmen)


----------



## norcobitch94 (11. August 2011)

erst die socken und nun mein triko/hose?
euch kann man es nicht recht machen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2011)

Na das dem Roflboy die Socken gefallen war ja mal klar
Und die Killkenny kenn ich, drum hast du natürlich keine Chance 

G.


----------



## albikilla (12. August 2011)

wird der Tread jetzt zum "Socken in Action Tread" â¦ 

JÃ¶rg & Killkenny wie siehts aus mit mal nach SÃ¼dTirol zu kommen? Bin gerade in Sizilien in Urlaub und komme ende nÃ¤chster Woche wieder zurÃ¼ck...mal lust ein paar Abfahrten im neuen nahegelegenen Bikepark "Paganella" zu starten?

greeetz aus dem wirklichen SÃ¼den


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2011)

albikilla schrieb:


> wird der Tread jetzt zum "Socken in Action Tread"
> 
> Jörg & Killkenny wie siehts aus mit mal nach SüdTirol zu kommen? Bin gerade in Sizilien in Urlaub und komme ende nächster Woche wieder zurück...mal lust ein paar Abfahrten im neuen nahegelegenen Bikepark "Paganella" zu starten?
> 
> greeetz aus dem wirklichen Süden



 Hör ich jetzt eben zum ersten mal....sieht aber mal richtig gut aus dorten

G.


----------



## Krautrider (13. August 2011)

Die Socken sind doch spitze 

Bei uns im Wald....





















Quali ist mies, leider nur ausschnitte aus einem Vid.


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. August 2011)

albikilla schrieb:


> wird der Tread jetzt zum "Socken in Action Tread"


"We're men, we're men in tights. We roam around the forest looking for fights."
(kann nur der lachen der den Film kennt )



albikilla schrieb:


> ...mal lust ein paar Abfahrten im neuen nahegelegenen Bikepark "Paganella" zu starten?


wär ich sofort dabeimoment..Bikepark..bergab oder? weiss schon garnicht mehr was das ist... die Zugspitzbahn nimmt ja nur Ebikes mit... 



albikilla schrieb:


> greeetz aus dem wirklichen Süden


tu´s fei net übertreiben, irgendwann wird Süden wieder Norden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2011)

> wär ich sofort dabeimoment..Bikepark..bergab oder? weiss schon garnicht mehr was das ist... die Zugspitzbahn nimmt ja nur Ebikes mit...



Dann kleb halt einen aufblasbaren Tarnmotor an dein Rad 

Also wann fahren wir nach Paganella Morewoods ausfahren 

G.


----------



## albikilla (14. August 2011)

@ killkenny und lbjörg

Wäre cool wenn ihr kommt... Dazu wäre ende august auch der dh worldcup in val di sole Zu gast... Könnte man gut kombinieren 
Man könnte auch mal in val di sole ne abfahrt machen...


----------



## PhatBiker (14. August 2011)

Mal was bewegtes von mir  . . .


----------



## -hr- (16. August 2011)

musste auch mal wieder raus...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. August 2011)

sehr schön, ist das 05 oer 06er?

ach so es ist ein shova... hat jemand ein 2006er izimu?


----------



## roflboy (23. August 2011)

so etwas bewegt5es, nciht nur morewood, aber ich auf meinem recht häufig:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. September 2011)

Heute ging es nach Schulenberg:

Roadgap:









Dropbox:





Fourcross:





Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Bench (4. September 2011)

me, aufm geliehenen Shova LT in Livigno

jaja, sieht nicht so toll aus, aber ich bin da zum erstenmal im Leben gewesen. Und ist wenigstens mal ne abwechslung zu den ganzen Pro-Bildern hier


----------



## albikilla (11. September 2011)

so die Rennsaison ist nun leider zu Ende, aber mit einem Finale an einer der geilsten DH-Strecken vom WC: VAL DI SOLE!!! Der Hammer und Selbstmord zu gleich  viele sind leider mit dem Krankenwagen nachhause gefahrenich hatte auch einen netten Kontakt mit einem Stein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (15. September 2011)

Mal eine Frage an die Izimu Fahrer, wie stark macht sich denn das Bremsstempeln bei dem Eingelenker bemerkbar ??
muß man sich schon schwer umstellen und möglichst wenig die HR Bremse benutzen ?
Danke für die Infos


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2011)

Kurz und knapp: ja.


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. September 2011)

und auf einer Scala von 1 (leicht) - 10 (extrem) nochmal ausgedrückt


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (18. September 2011)

ich hab nich so die riesen probleme damit, fahre den 05er rahmen. würde mal sagen 6,5


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. September 2011)

Danke 

dann hätte ich noch etwas 
hatte dies hier im anderen Thread gelesen 



r0ckZ schrieb:


> Innerlager brauchst du in der Einbaulänge 68-73mm (BSA)
> 
> Feder fahre ich in meinem 10er eine 350er und wiege 90kg und das passt rechnerisch sowie fahrtechnisch perfekt



bei mir sind es aber nur 75kg fahrfertig die ich auf die Waage bringe da muß ich ja eine 250er Feder verbauen, oder


----------



## Stolem (18. September 2011)

Ich fahr zwar ein Shova LT, aber ich kann auch watt dazu sagen.
Das Stempeln empfinde ich auch nicht als so störend, man gewöhnt sich dran und arbeitet damit.

Zur Feder: Ich fahre im BOS S**toy eine 375er bei 80KG Gewicht. Bin vorher im DHX 4 eine 400er mit zusätzlich Luft gefahren. Habe damit so 35+%Sag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (18. September 2011)

danke aber echt verwirrend mit der Federhärte nun


----------



## ne0_ (18. September 2011)

Teste es, sowas kann keiner sagen auser leute die dein fahrstil und dein tempo kennen und natürlich deine vorlieben


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. September 2011)

mit dem Bremsstempeln schon klar 
aber mit dem Grundsetup beim Coil-Fahrwerk sind solche Angaben was Jemand fährt mit welcher Federrate schon hilfreich 

PS:mein Speed ist Richtung schnell mit Vorliebe eines soften Fahrwerks da ich sehr leicht bin


----------



## Stolem (19. September 2011)

Damit beantwortest du dir die Frage ja schon fast selber - versuch eine weichere Feder


----------



## detlefracing (4. Oktober 2011)

so ein bisschen mal von mir


----------



## norcobitch94 (4. Oktober 2011)

Korreckte Sache..hab übrigens auch bald ne Dorado im Makulu ^^


----------



## detlefracing (5. Oktober 2011)

ja ich kann sie nur empfehlen, läuft traumhaft die Gabel


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. Oktober 2011)

Schicke Bilder 

Wie fuhr sich die BOS N'Dee im Vergleich, @ detlefracing?


----------



## detlefracing (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

die bos ndee hab ich nie gehabt da kann ich nichts zusagen, hatte vorher Fox40 und Boxxer race


----------



## Ibna (6. Oktober 2011)

ach Dorado hin oder her... Schicke Bilder
Boxxer Wtf 

Bischofsmais in 2010






Göttingen letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten





Frühjahr 2011 Shova noch in schwarz





Frühjahr 2011 Shova noch in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (7. Oktober 2011)

Schulenberg am 3.10.


----------



## Ray (9. Oktober 2011)

Jörg dropt ein Dröpchen:


----------



## Ibna (12. Oktober 2011)

Hab noch ein paar alte gefunden^^










Noch mit dem alten Ndiza unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2011)

Uii stimmt, den Thraed hab ich ja ganz vergessen






G.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (29. Oktober 2011)




----------



## detlefracing (4. November 2011)




----------



## ebroglio (4. November 2011)

Aiaiai, da spannt er die Arme an..


----------



## detlefracing (4. November 2011)

ach der mann aus dem hohen norden na wie gehts? bike schon eingemottet oder wird es nochmal bewegt?


----------



## ebroglio (5. November 2011)

Wird wohl nichmehr bewegt. Is zumindest schonmal geputzt worden, außer Willingen hat nächste Woche noch auf, dann überleg ichs mir nochmal. Auch wenns kalt wird nachts. Aber war dieses Wochenende schon kurz davor los zu machen... drecks Flachland. Sonst is alles gut im Norden, selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roflboy (7. November 2011)

letzter tag beerfelden, bild boy Criso:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. November 2011)

Kalula auf dem "Raketentrail" in Action:
















Grüße
Kalle


----------



## detlefracing (15. November 2011)

da war ich vor 2 wochen auch, ziemlich guter Trail nur etwas flach

keine Bos Gabel mehr?!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. November 2011)

Hehe gutes Training 

Tja was soll ich nur zu Bos sagen? Die Sachen können ja noch so gut funktionieren... so lange die Ersatzteilversorgung nicht gesichert ist, kann ich den Laden nicht empfehlen.

Ich warte seit zig Monaten auf eine härtere Feder und BMO hat noch immer keine Rückmeldung von SN bzw. SN von Bos erhalten.

Die 66 macht ihren Job hingegen sehr gut


----------



## detlefracing (15. November 2011)

ah ok das ist schade mit der Teileversorgung Mit den Dämpfern hat ich noch keine Probleme, Service und Teile klappte da.
Die MZ läuft aber bestimmt ähnlich gut


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. November 2011)

Ja, die 66 geht im Neuzustand schon super. Vergleich fällt mir schwer, da die Bos ja zu weich war.
Der Dämpfer funktioniert sonst auch tadellos. Wenn Bos aber nicht bald zu Potte kommt, wird die N'Dee verkauft und die 66 bleibt für immer drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (19. November 2011)




----------



## detlefracing (19. November 2011)

absoluter Knaller!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2011)

Verdammt Ray, da hätte ich auch dran denken können

G.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. November 2011)

sehr schön! ist das im elbsandsteingebirge?


----------



## blutbuche (20. November 2011)

@ray : super bild - wär´was für fdw !!!!  !


----------



## fone (21. November 2011)

hammEr!

vermutlich fichtelgebirge?
hab letztens bei elternbesuch schon lustige spuren im felsenlabyrith gesehen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. November 2011)

.


----------



## toranoxx (21. November 2011)

@Ray: Hammer Foto


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. November 2011)

Servus,

ich war am Samstag mal wieder im Deister unterwegs...













Grüße
Kalle


----------



## fone (29. November 2011)

nice, früher hast du fotos von xc-rennen gepostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. November 2011)

Ich? Noch nie!


----------



## fone (30. November 2011)

hmpf, dann wohl verwechselt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. November 2011)

Kein Problem.

Hier mal ein Teil des Trails "von oben" gefilmt:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. November 2011)

Kalle, du gehst echt steil! Ich muss auch mal wieder in unseren Wald kommen...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. November 2011)

Danke. Ja mach das - der Deister ist immer wieder einen Besuch wert


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. Dezember 2011)

Heute ging es zum Jahresabschluss nochmal in den Deister 





Gestern im Harz:





Grüße und guten Rutsch!

Kalle


----------



## Funghi (30. Dezember 2011)

Schlammschlacht vom Feinsten!


----------



## DerandereJan (21. Januar 2012)

Meine Süße auf ihrem ersten Eigenaufbau....







und das nach gerade Mal 9 Monaten Bikevirus.......


----------



## Brainmelter (22. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön.
Den gleichen Rahmen hab' ich auch.

Manch eine hat nach 9 Monaten einen etwas anderen "Eigenaufbau"......'n halben Meter groß und schreiend.
Dieser hier ist sicher der preiswertere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (22. Januar 2012)

Brainmelter schrieb:


> Manch eine hat nach 9 Monaten einen etwas anderen "Eigenaufbau"......'n halben Meter groß und schreiend.
> Dieser hier ist sicher der preiswertere






Made my Day !


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Januar 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Meine Süße auf ihrem ersten Eigenaufbau....



mit dem hat es bei mir auch angefangenund ich fahrs immernoch gerngute Wahl hat die Dame gemacht


----------



## Ibna (12. Februar 2012)

so nachdem die Temperaturen mal wieder auf höher als -15°C gestiegen sind, haben wa die Gunst der Stund genutzt


----------



## albikilla (14. Februar 2012)

hier mal ein Video vom Ritten (Peter Ploner Trail) zum glück kein Schnee dafür arschkalt!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2012)

Wie ist denn die Zusatzgebührenlage zur Zeit am Ritten?? 

G.


----------



## albikilla (14. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Zusatzgebührenlage zur Zeit am Ritten??
> 
> G.



ok stehe mal gerade wieder auf der Leitung 
was meinst du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. Februar 2012)

lol. 

mobile mautstation? ne passt auch nicht.


----------



## Ibna (14. Februar 2012)

da bin ich ja schon neidisch solch lange anbfahrten zu haben... sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2012)

albikilla schrieb:


> ok stehe mal gerade wieder auf der Leitung
> was meinst du



Man leist doch immer wieder von den Uniformierten abkassierern

G.


----------



## fone (15. Februar 2012)

die vermutung liegt nahe, dass es den bemützten die tage zu kalt war, dort an der ecke im wald zu stehen und auf 3-4 biker pro tag zu warten.


----------



## albikilla (19. Februar 2012)

ja gut wenn der "nette" Dorfpolizist mir ein BuÃgeld aufzudrÃ¤ngen versucht... dann werde ich ihn das nÃ¤chste mal auf seinen Sohn hinweisen der den PeterPloner Trail immer mit der Motocross rauf und runter heiztâ¦ und dazu im oberen Teil kÃ¶nnten sie theoretisch keine Strafen geben denn da hat der Trail noch die vom Gesetz vorgeschriebenen 1,5m breite...erst ab der hÃ¤lfte des Trails wo er enger wird...

Schlimmer wird es wenn man die grÃ¼nen (FÃ¶rster) trifft...zum GlÃ¼ck kenn ich einen von denen


----------



## MukkiMan (5. März 2012)

mein izimu mal in kallenhardt


----------



## roflboy (8. März 2012)

wenn doch nun endlich sommer wäre.......
morzine pleney anfang august=)(diese 6 min am stück abfahrt waren viel zu anstregngend!!!!)


----------



## Ibna (20. März 2012)

So war am Wochenende mal in Bozen für ein ein paar Tage. Leider konnte man nur am Kohlern fahren und dazu hatte ich noch das falsche Rad mit^^






Ging erstaunlich gut mit dem Lütten, das DH bike wäre aber wohl doch etwas angebrachter gewesen und hätte die armen Unterärmchen etwas mehr geschont


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2012)

Ja vom Kohlern runter ist jeder cm Federweg mehr eine wohltat


So, bevors garkeine Erwähnung findet
Genau ab Minunte 27 angukken...und in Komplettbildschirm anschauen, dann ist gute Qualität.

http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1020290/uci-mtb-world-cup-2012-dhi-1-downhill-pietermaritzburg-south-africa

G.


----------



## Ibna (21. März 2012)

hahaha auf einem Eingelenker... Suck on That Haters!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. März 2012)

Kohlern sieht nach Spaß aus 

Ich war mal wieder im Deister:













Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. März 2012)

Erster kleiner Test vom neuen Fahrrad


----------



## Stolem (3. April 2012)

was genau...


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. April 2012)

Grundsätzlich getestet wie sich das Rad fährt, war die erste Runde nach dem Zusammenbauen. War eine größere Runde Street und Pumptrack. Haben aber nur bei den kleinen Treppen ein Bild gemacht.


----------



## Stolem (5. April 2012)

Das was genau war eher darauf bezogen was zum Teufel du da grade am Bild machst.

Sieht aus als wolltest du schauen wie es klingt wenn ne Gabel so richtig durchschlägt.

Die "Gewalt" die dein Körper auf dem Bild zeigt passt nicht zum Rest. Kein Absprung, keine hohe Treppe. Es sieht fast rein geshoped aus^^

Aber nun gut 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. April 2012)

Wieder im Deister gewesen...







 (das Hinterrad muss so )





Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Ibna (8. April 2012)

Kalle komme dieses Jah auch mal zum Deister... was schlägste vor, DH oder Enduro Rad?

kannst du mir nen Gefallen tun und dein Visier hoch klappen 

Greetz,

Hoshi


----------



## kopfkissen (8. April 2012)

sehr schöner Stil Kalle.
kurz vorm abheben:




Heute das erste kurze Video gefilmt:


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (2. Mai 2012)

Meine zwei Süßen zusammen.
Nach 2 trockenen Parkplatz/Straßen Fahrtechnikeinheiten ging es zum ersten mal ins Gelände... ich muss sagen ich war schwer beeindruckt...


----------



## Stolem (2. Mai 2012)

Sehr Cool! Das hört man gerne das es so gut klappt!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Mai 2012)

Schickes gelbes Morewood!

Anbei Fotos von unserem Sauerland-Trip 

Winterberg:








Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Mai 2012)

Willingen:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Mai 2012)

Und zu guter letzt Warstein:









Grüße
Kalle


----------



## 46nos (3. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus! wie lange fährst du schon?
mach das Kalula das alles gut mit, oder kommt es an seine Grenzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Mai 2012)

Kleines Bild aus unserer Deutschland Rundfahrt.


----------



## manbearpig (5. Mai 2012)

Gestern die Sonne genutzt und die Gopro mit Stativ mitgenommen. Ist ein 2010er Izimu, auf der Strecke leicht unterfordert:


----------



## Ibna (8. Mai 2012)

So mal mit dem Lütten unterwegs gewesen... Fotosession hat knapp ne Std gedauert, bis mir mein Schaltwerk und das Schaltauge um die Ohren geflogen sind -.-


----------



## apocalypse-dude (8. Mai 2012)

Wirklich sehr schönes Bike Ibna (wie eigentlich immer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Mai 2012)

Servus, 
ganz überlesen 



Ibna schrieb:


> Kalle komme dieses Jah auch mal zum Deister... was schlägste vor, DH oder Enduro Rad?
> 
> kannst du mir nen Gefallen tun und dein Visier hoch klappen
> 
> ...


Hm gute Frage. Wenn du die großen Sachen mitnehmen möchtest, dann DHler. Ansonsten ist auch das Enduro perfekt 

Das mit dem Visier hab' ich nicht verstanden.



kopfkissen schrieb:


> sehr schöner Stil Kalle.


Danke 

Grüße
Kalle

PS: schickes gelbes Morewood!


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Mai 2012)

Du sollst bei deinem Helm die Feststellschrauben lösen und das Visier nach oben ziehen, derzeit müsste es ganz nach unten ausgerichtet sein und das sieht nicht so schön aus.


----------



## Ibna (9. Mai 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Du sollst bei deinem Helm die Feststellschrauben lösen und das Visier nach oben ziehen, derzeit müsste es ganz nach unten ausgerichtet sein und das sieht nicht so schön aus.



Word


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Mai 2012)

Das soll ja auch nicht gut aussehen, sondern seine Funktion erfüllen. Was meint ihr, wie oft ich mir hier anhören muss, endlich einen neuen (farblich passenden) Helm zu kaufen...

Nix da


----------



## Gap______Jumper (9. Mai 2012)

Kauf dir doch mal einen passenden (auch farblich) Helm! Kann ja wohl nicht angehen! 

Deister.. War die letzten Male etwas einsam, wenn sich jemand halbwegs schnelles also mal wieder blicken lassen würde!

Gibt es hier eigentlich niemanden mit dem Zama? Egal: weiter mit den Bildern!!! Kann sich ja bisher sehen lassen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Mai 2012)

Zwar keine fette Action, aber schöne Kulisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2012)

schönes bild !!


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> schönes bild !!


 
Vielen Dank 

Noch 2 Bilder von unserer kleiner Bergtour


----------



## kopfkissen (19. Mai 2012)

ab ca. min 3 gibts ein paar bewegte bilder von meinem Kalula, ist aber nichts wildes


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Mai 2012)

Schönes Video, gefällt mir


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Mai 2012)

Sehr sehr trockener Boden


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Mai 2012)

Bilder aus dem Album von mompere:


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (24. Mai 2012)

sehr fett


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2012)

sehr sehr Fett 

Mutiger Fotograph...hat ja schon eine Radspur am Rücken

G.


----------



## -hr- (27. Mai 2012)

nix besonderes...






...aber endlich kann ich auch wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (30. Mai 2012)

Nach nem 3/4 Jahr Pause bin ich das erste Mal über Pfingsten wieder DH ballern gewesen... anfängliche Probleme gabs zu hauf... Zum Glück sind die Bilder entstanden als es mir wieder besser aufm Rad ging....


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. Mai 2012)

damit die "Tourenhühner" auch mal wieder erwähnt werden


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2012)

Ibna schrieb:


> Nach nem 3/4 Jahr Pause bin ich das erste Mal über Pfingsten wieder DH ballern gewesen... anfängliche Probleme gabs zu hauf... Zum Glück sind die Bilder entstanden als es mir wieder besser aufm Rad ging....


 
Richtig schöne Bilder in Action


----------



## blutbuche (31. Mai 2012)

hey, kenny - lang nix gelesen !!! alles fit ???!! lg - und : schöne bilder .. greez , k.


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hey, kenny - lang nix gelesen !!! alles fit ???!! lg - und : schöne bilder .. greez , k.



geht gut, Danke 

hab grad vorhin ein 29er hochgehoben  redest etz noch mit mir?


----------



## blutbuche (31. Mai 2012)

.... überleg´ich mir noch ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (4. Juni 2012)

@Ibna: Yeah! schöne Action


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juni 2012)

Nachtrag: Video zum Sauerland-Trip:


----------



## kopfkissen (16. Juni 2012)




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Juni 2012)

Mal was aktuelles vom Homespot


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. Juli 2012)

zwar schon was älter, aber eine willkommene abkühlung bei dem wetter...


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juli 2012)

Wieder ein bisschen mit dem Makulu gerockt


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Juli 2012)

Scott Gang Battle 2012 Dakine Freeride Festival Saalbach-Hinterglem


----------



## fone (7. August 2012)

hätte ich gewusst, dass ich fotografiert werde, wär ich natürlich höher gesprungen


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. August 2012)

Mein Makulu auf dem unteren Stück vom Homespot


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. August 2012)

da wuerde ich gern mal mit hinkommen...lechs 
in welchem Landkreis in Oberbayern ist der Spielplatz denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (11. August 2012)

@ Wolfplayer:

Weilheim-Schongau


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. August 2012)

Homespot endlich mal trocken und komplett fahrbar. 2x Makulu in Action


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @ Wolfplayer:
> 
> Weilheim-Schongau



dann lass uns mal zusammen fahren 

ich habe schon WE also bis Sonntag massig Zeit 
waren heute morgen auf dem Schafskopf in Farchant 

PS: habe meine PM Funktion mal wieder reaktiviert fuer evtl'e Absprachen


----------



## ericfuhrmann (15. August 2012)

Fast fertig... Meine neue und Offiziell das erste herausgegebene Jabula Weltweit.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. August 2012)

ericfuhrmann schrieb:


> Fast fertig... Meine neue und Offiziell das erste herausgegebene Jabula Weltweit.


 
Ich sehe auf dem Bild irgendwie keine Action. Poste es doch lieber mal in der Morewood Gallerie.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. August 2012)

Bildqualität ist leider aufgrund der Lichtverhältnisse nicht so toll


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. August 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> waren heute morgen auf dem Schafskopf in Farchant



da?


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. August 2012)

& jetzt am "anderen Ende Bayerns", mit bisserle Aktion und 1046 bergaufHms in den Beinen:


----------



## Ibna (1. September 2012)

So hier mal ein wenig DH Aktionen in Wberg im Rahmen des Jugendcamps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (11. September 2012)

Go Pro Roll Bar an der Sattelstütze getestet


----------



## Deleted 25931 (11. September 2012)

Fahrrad fahren mit meinem ZAMA


----------



## fone (12. September 2012)

leider nicht gecheckt, dass den kompletten urlaub die linse locker bzw. total verstellt war


----------



## kopfkissen (23. September 2012)

Kalula aufm Hometrail:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/50006461"]Suicid Squirrel? on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## DerandereJan (24. September 2012)




----------



## Deleted168745 (24. September 2012)

@ der andere Jan:

Wieso hast du das schöne panzergrüne Mbuzi mit so bunten Teilen gepaart? (Lenker/Gabel/Laufräder)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (24. September 2012)

Kannst meiner Süßen ja mal reinreden in ihre Bikegestaltung.....


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2012)

Frauen reden über solche Sachen nicht, sie zanken drüber

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Frauen reden über solche Sachen nicht, sie zanken drüber
> 
> G.






nachdem anscheinend nichtmal der Hausherr sich durchsetzen konnte, lass ich mal lieber die Finger davon


 @ _derandereJan_
(hüstl, schenk ihr doch zu Weihnachten wenigstens nen andren Lenker)


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> LB Jörg schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Frauen reden über solche Sachen nicht, sie zanken drüber
> ...



naja vieleicht bringt Sie ja die Kohle nachhause


----------



## DerandereJan (25. September 2012)

Erwischt... 

Soll jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden.....es musste in Winterberg einfach genau DIESER Lenker sein.. 
Genau das mag ich so an ihr, sie ist eben einen Tick anders..


----------



## Ibna (27. September 2012)




----------



## Freerider1504 (27. September 2012)

Bisschen riesig das Bild, aber geiler Race Style


----------



## Ibna (27. September 2012)

Ja das Bild ist etwas groß geworden^^.... man ignoriere das Plakat im Hintergrund


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. September 2012)

Wo ist das Bild denn entstanden? (Braunlage?)


----------



## Ibna (27. September 2012)

Ne in Winterberg... der einzige Downhill auf dem man mit einem Hardtail/4xer schneller ist als mit einem DH bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (27. September 2012)

Ibna schrieb:


> Ne in Winterberg... der einzige Downhill auf dem man mit einem Hardtail/4xer schneller ist als mit einem DH bike


 


Falls ich mal nach Winterberg komme, werde ich an deine Worte denken und mein HT 4x Morewood mitnehmen


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Falls ich mal nach Winterberg komme, werde ich an deine Worte denken und mein HT 4x Morewood mitnehmen



hättest Du es mir gestern noch mitgegeben, dann ich würde es die Tage probieren können...bin bis Mittwoch in der Nähe dort 
aber fahre wohl doch lieber zum MXoN nach Lommel Belgien


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. September 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hättest Du es mir gestern noch mitgegeben, dann ich würde es die Tage probieren können...bin bis Mittwoch in der Nähe dort
> aber fahre wohl doch lieber zum MXoN nach Lommel Belgien


 
Wenn ich das gewusst hätte...


----------



## -hr- (29. September 2012)

mal ein Bildchen von mir

Location: Bikepark Spindl/CZ


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2012)

@-hr-

Sehr schönes Bild, gefällt mir sehr


----------



## -hr- (30. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @-hr-
> 
> Sehr schönes Bild, gefällt mir sehr



Danke...das Teil von Anlieger fuhr sich sowas von geil, selbst mit defekter Gabel


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2012)

-hr- schrieb:


> Danke...das Teil von Anlieger fuhr sich sowas von geil, selbst mit defekter Gabel


 
Was`n mit deiner Gabel ? (die schöne 66 )


----------



## -hr- (30. September 2012)

ich hoffe es ist reparabel, irgendwas stimm mit der Druckstufe nicht... beim springen saggt sie zu schnell ein bzw schlägt durch und am rechten Standrohr läuft oben am Einstellknopf das Öl raus... wenn man damit fährt schlägt es auch leicht innen... hmmm komisch

Muss ich mal zum Service schicken, wenn Schnee liegt. Was nicht mehr lange dauern wird.


----------



## _nolan (4. Oktober 2012)

dann will ich mein shova und mich auch mal zeigen.. 





leider schwarz weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

Finde das Bild auch in schwarz/weiß sehr schick


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal ein Bild von mir, auch in schwarz-weiß mit Farbakzent


----------



## _nolan (5. Oktober 2012)

eins hab ich auch noch in bunt





joa das trikot ist 'gewöhnungsbedürftig'


----------



## Ibna (7. Oktober 2012)

Die ersten Testfahrten mit meinem Shova damals


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Oktober 2012)

Von letztem Mittwoch:


----------



## Ibna (8. Oktober 2012)

Neuer Helm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (10. Oktober 2012)

Mal mit dem neuen Izimu unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Oktober 2012)

@Ibna

Ich glaube das ist das beste Bild von dir bisher


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2012)

geile kurve!


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Oktober 2012)

gehts noch groesser...bitte


----------



## Ibna (11. Oktober 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> gehts noch groesser...bitte




bekommen wir hin.... oder du hörst einfach mal auf, nur rumzumeckern


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Oktober 2012)

Ibna schrieb:


> bekommen wir hin.... oder du hörst einfach mal auf, nur rumzumeckern


----------



## Ibna (14. Oktober 2012)

Hier eins aus dem lokalen Wald... sorry dass es so groß ist


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Oktober 2012)

@Ibna

Wieder ein echt tolles Bild


----------



## balalu (15. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Oktober 2012)

Roadgap @ Bikepark Albstadt 21.10.2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Oktober 2012)

Heute am Homespot


----------



## Ibna (29. Oktober 2012)

Oh nein, der Winter scheint nun tatsächlich da zu sein  wie kann es vom Frühling nur direkt zum Winter übergehen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ibna schrieb:


> Oh nein, der Winter scheint nun tatsächlich da zu sein  wie kann es vom Frühling nur direkt zum Winter übergehen?


 
Temperatur Differenz innerhalb von 1 Woche 29Grad 

Aber der Schnee beginnt schon wieder zu verschwinden


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Januar 2013)

Mal ein Bild aus dem Frühjahr 2012


----------



## detlefracing (9. Januar 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Januar 2013)

Wieder mal ein sehr sehr geiles Bild


----------



## Ibna (14. Januar 2013)

Schickes Bild Detlef... wie üblich


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Januar 2013)

ich müsst mit mein auch mal wieder ausreiten . . . das Rad ist mir jetzt bei den ollen Schnee allerdings zu schade.


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Januar 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ich müsst mit mein auch mal wieder ausreiten . . . das Rad ist mir jetzt bei den ollen Schnee allerdings zu schade.


 
Der Schnee macht doch nichts, ich finde das Salz auf den Straßen und Wegen (auf dem Weg zum Trail) immer viel schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (15. Januar 2013)

Im grunde meinte ich es auch so, Schnee ist auch gleich Salz, weil es erstmal (für mich) knappe 10km zu meinen Wäldchen geht, der ist dann Salzfrei !!
Auto? kommt jetzt bestimmt, nöö, hab keins!


----------



## Ibna (15. Januar 2013)

Hab noch eins ausm Sommer gefunden... Kurventechniken


----------



## inflameswetrust (4. Februar 2013)

noch nen bild von weinachten http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1278241
fahr nen shova


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

@inflameswetrust

Dicker Sprung 

Gibts noch mehr Bilder von der anderen Seite, wo man auch die Landung sieht?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

2mal Makulu - mein Kumpel verfolgt mich


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2013)

Heute mal im Schnee spielen gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (10. Februar 2013)

bäh schnee


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2013)

Der Schnee geht mir voll auf die Nerven :kotz:


----------



## inflameswetrust (10. Februar 2013)

ja gibt ein bild von der landung is leider etwas unscharf  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1307831?in=user
da sieht es allerdings kleiner aus als es ist ^^


----------



## fone (11. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Der Schnee geht mir voll auf die Nerven :kotz:



pfgffff, du hast wenigstens noch nen hügel vor der haustür...


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

Ja, das ist allerdings schön


----------



## Pointner (27. März 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27377


----------



## fone (28. März 2013)

zama video. bei den ständigen kicks aufs hinterrad würd ich mir so in die hosen scheissen.


----------



## Ibna (4. April 2013)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an den Frühling 2011?






20°C und beste Bedingungen 






Wie mir 2013 jetzt gegen den Strich geht! Hoffe der Sommer wird wenigstens wie 2006


----------



## detlefracing (4. April 2013)




----------



## Ibna (4. April 2013)

sieht gut aus. wie lang bleibt ihr noch da unten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2013)

@freebob

Schöner Spot und artgerechte Haltung eines Morewood


----------



## detlefracing (6. April 2013)

Ibna schrieb:


> sieht gut aus. wie lang bleibt ihr noch da unten?




danke, heute wieder hier


----------



## kopfkissen (7. April 2013)

teil des homespots:
https://vimeo.com/63511205


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. April 2013)

Schöner Spot


----------



## Deleted 25931 (15. April 2013)

Mal aus Jux die "Mädchenrunde" bei einem Marathon-Event mitgefahren.
Hardcore-Action.  












http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/j8/m7/j8m7b476zpep/original_893695_474374089301653_914174042_o.jpg?0


----------



## PhatBiker (16. April 2013)

übergrosse Pic´s sind echt übels mies . . . nervt.


----------



## CorollaG6 (16. April 2013)

@ Home:


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. April 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> übergrosse Pic´s sind echt übels mies . . . nervt.



Hast Du keinen Frisör dem Du das erzählen kannst???


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. April 2013)

@CorollaG6

Schönes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (17. April 2013)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Hast Du keinen Frisör dem Du das erzählen kannst???



richtig. es nervt meistens mehr die bilder runterzuschrauben und die quali schlechter zu machen, damit das bild klein wird.
Allerdings sind meine in letzter zeit wirklich ziemlich groß und ich entschuldige mich hiermit für zukünftige große bilder 

PS: was genau bringt die Salatschüssel dafür Knieschoner? sieht irgendwie nackt aus 

cheers


----------



## Stolem (17. April 2013)

Falls jemand von euch Mac User ist kann ich das Programm empfehlen: http://pixer.softonic.de/mac

Einfach Bild drauf ziehen, Pixel der längsten Seite angeben und fertig. Resultate sind fürs Forum völig ausreichend, kost nix und geht schnell.


----------



## Ibna (17. April 2013)

ja geht wirklich schnell eigentlich aber bin da ein wenig faul 
ich lade die halt meistens eh auf eine andere seite, wo die klein gezeigt werden und ziehe nur die bild url rüber und schwupps... im IBC sind die mal plakatgröße dann -.-


----------



## Stolem (17. April 2013)

weil du warscheinlich den Hotlink nimmst und keinen hyperlink mit parametern welche die Bildgröße bestimmen


----------



## PhatBiker (17. April 2013)

Ibna schrieb:


> richtig. es nervt meistens mehr die bilder runterzuschrauben und die quali schlechter zu machen, damit das bild klein wird.
> Allerdings sind meine in letzter zeit wirklich ziemlich groß und ich entschuldige mich hiermit für zukünftige große bilder
> 
> PS: was genau bringt die Salatschüssel dafür Knieschoner? sieht irgendwie nackt aus
> ...



wenn die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum sind, ist es doch ein leichtes eine kleinere grösse zu wählen . . .


----------



## Ibna (17. April 2013)

Stolem schrieb:


> weil du warscheinlich den Hotlink nimmst und keinen hyperlink mit parametern welche die Bildgröße bestimmen



das kann sein und damit könnte ich mich gleich als Noob outen und dir sagen, dass ich absolut keine ahnung hab was du meinst

naja wenn man hier bilder zeigen will, dann verlangt er doch nach der bild url. also kopiere ich einfach die bildadresse und füge sie dann hier ein. wenn es eine alternative gibt bin ich gern bereit was neues zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (17. April 2013)

Hehe 

Also zum einen kannst du sie natürlich hier ins Fotoalbum hochladen und hast dann direkt verschiedene Möglichkeiten. 
Der Hotlink ist der Direkte Link auf das Bild, so wie es auf dem Server des Hosters liegt. Manche Foren verkleinert zu große Bilder direkt bezw. zeigen sie nicht an. 

Das ist das Auswahlmenü von Directupload.net, wie es bei anderen Hostern aussieht kann ich auch nicht sagen.





Vorschau Größe:



Ich würd es entweder in einer Forumstauglichen Größe Hochladen (vorher verkleinern) oder mit dem Fotoalbum von hier arbeiten


----------



## Ibna (18. April 2013)

Coolio,

glaube ich habs  ok werde mich in Zukunft zusammenreißen keine Plakate mehr zu posten  Danke dir!


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. April 2013)

Auch ich gelobe Besserung.....


----------



## Stolem (18. April 2013)

Hahah  soo schlimm sind sie nun auch nicht. Ist halt für die Leute blöd die noch mit 800x600 hier sind und kein 1980 oder 2560x1440 auflösen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. April 2013)

Keine fette Action, aber immerhin


----------



## Ibna (23. April 2013)

findest du das Ndiza nicht ein wenig tief vorn? vor allem bei deiner größe? ich muss sagen ich hätte mir eher an mein einen 30mm statt der 15mm rise vom Subrosa geholt..und das bei einer körpergröße von 173cm.. nun ists zu spät


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. April 2013)

Du bist doch nur traurig, weil ich den Rahmen bekommen habe 

Aber im Ernst, dass Radl passt mir ganz gut. Lenker ist nur dran, weil er übrig war


----------



## Ibna (23. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Du bist doch nur traurig, weil ich den Rahmen bekommen habe



das stimmt allerdings 

Ja hab bei mir den 15mm Subrosa dran und hätte mir gewünscht den 30mm genommen zu haben. Es funzt auch so gut aber ist doch schon recht tief, da die Reba mal eben 2cm kürzer ist als die Pike


----------



## Ibna (1. Mai 2013)

Heute das erste mal in Schulenberg gewesen. Das DH Rad ist leider nicht fertig geworden, also musste die Enduromöhre zum parken her halten.
(Notiz an mich: Ab sofort nur noch mit 140mm im Harz in den Parks knattern)


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

@Ibna

Klasse Bild, geiler Race-Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

Gestern Homespot ballern


----------



## Ibna (2. Mai 2013)

Nette Skiesprünge. ich mag sowas!

Realisiere gerade, dass die im Vogtland sind. Warst schon mal in Schöneck? Ein Kumpel ist das Streckenbauer (Thorsten Schäfer).


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Mai 2013)

@Ibna

Ne mein Guter, die Strecke ist in Oberbayern 

Im Vogtland baue ich mit ein paar anderen eine neue Strecke. In Schöneck war ich noch nicht, weil die immer so unmögliche Liftzeiten haben. Werde aber am 11.5. hinfahren 

Der Name von deinem Kumpel sagt mir jetzt auf Anhieb nichts, vielleicht wenn ich ihn sehe. Habe mehr mit dem "Knecht" zu tun.


----------



## Ibna (3. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mit der Möhre eine Kleine Endurorunde gemacht. Das Rad ist die Macht (Bergab)


----------



## Stolem (3. Mai 2013)

"habenwill"-Faktor quadriert sich mit jedem Bild.  so ein geiler Rahmen & ein geiles Endergebnis.


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Mai 2013)

ich mal wieder auf mein Ndiza . . .


----------



## Asko (4. Mai 2013)

Am Samerberg war heute erstaunlich wenig los


----------



## detlefracing (4. Mai 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Mai 2013)

Ein Kumpel, der normalerweise nur CC fährt auf meinem Ndiza HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (11. Mai 2013)

Bilder von unserem Vatertag-Ausflug!





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Mai 2013)

netter Ausflug . . . ohne harte Landung (Kater)


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Mai 2013)

Meine Süße auf ihrem Zuza....


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Mai 2013)

@DerandereJan

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Ibna (14. Mai 2013)

Oha netter Wallride


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Mai 2013)

Danke! 

Ist im Bikepark- Trippstadt... mitten in der schönen Pfalz.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (22. Mai 2013)

Und zu guter letzt ein kleines Video, das ich mit einem Kumpel gemacht habe. Unser Debüt 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIb0vTsDx6k&feature=player_detailpage"]Living the Dirt! Hoshi im Racepark Schulenberg - YouTube[/nomedia]

oder über:

http://livingthedirt.wordpress.com/medien/videos/


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Mai 2013)

Richtig gutes Video, sehr schön flowig gefahren


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2013)

Schönes Video

G.


----------



## punkt (23. Mai 2013)

Hi leute.
Hab eine kurze frage.

Welcher Morewood Rahmen könnte das sein ?

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6766594/

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/202768/

Will mir das Zama eigentlich als kleinen Racer aufbauen nur kommt mir das tretlager so hoch vor :/.
Es könnte aber auch das Izimu oder das Zuza sein ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Lg


----------



## Stolem (23. Mai 2013)

Vorschaubild auf den Roadgap. Hab die Bilder aktuell nur via WhatsApp und die sind doch etwas lütt zum anschauen.






Ist im Bikepark Semmering - war zum ersten mal da - hübsch


----------



## Ibna (23. Mai 2013)

punkt schrieb:


> Hi leute.
> Hab eine kurze frage.
> 
> Welcher Morewood Rahmen könnte das sein ?
> ...



Von der Lackierung sieht es für mich aus wie der 2011er Izimu Rahmen


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Mai 2013)

Ibna schrieb:


> Von der Lackierung sieht es für mich aus wie der 2011er Izimu Rahmen



ganz klar


----------



## Ibna (25. Mai 2013)

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder aus Schulenberg

Beide Bilder wurden am Schluss der Strecke aufgenommen. Ich muss sagen, das Shova ist der absolute Killer und wird definitiv häufiger im Park zum Einsatz kommen. Morgen aber erst mal das Izimu testen!













Die ganze Gallerie findet ihr auf: http://livingthedirt.wordpress.com/medien/photos/bikeparks/


Cheers


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Mai 2013)

Bild des Tages, Morewood in Action von User @bier7


----------



## detlefracing (30. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (30. Mai 2013)

detlef ich mag eure Bilder! Sieht schee aus, gute Farben schickes Bike.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

ibna schrieb:


> detlef ich mag eure bilder! Sieht schee aus, gute farben schickes bike.


 
+1


----------



## detlefracing (1. Juni 2013)

danke jungs!


----------



## Pointner (1. Juni 2013)

Kurs mit Bam Hill!


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Juni 2013)

@detlefracing

Nochmal, schickes Bild


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## koniker (2. Juni 2013)

schnieke  wo ist das denn, jan?


----------



## Ibna (12. Juni 2013)

War gestern mal in Braunlage, das Izimu zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr fahren...

















Bei der Kurve war es doch knapp... bin aber gut rausgekommen


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Juni 2013)

eine Stolle hängt noch dran . . . passt doch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2013)

@Ibna 

Wieder echt schicke Bilder 

Beim letzten Bild sieht es wirklich verdammt knapp aus


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juni 2013)

Von gestern aus Lermoos


----------



## fone (17. Juni 2013)

@Freerider1504
lohnt sich leermoos? vor ein paar jahren wurde es als ziemlich langweilig beschrieben. seitdem hab ich kaum mehr was davon gehört.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juni 2013)

Ist halt ein naturbelassener (mit wenig, sehr wenig gebauten Elementen) Freeride Trail und kein üblicher Bikepark. 

Macht aber trotzdem ziemlich viel Spaß, wenn man es ordentlich laufen lässt. Generell ist die Gegend um Lermoos wunderbar zum Freeriden. Gibt noch mehrere geile Trails, die sogar besser sind als die offizielle Freeride Strecke.

Wir fahren ganz gern mal hin, weil es von uns aus nicht weit ist 

Komm doch mal mit


----------



## fone (17. Juni 2013)

jaaa!


----------



## CorollaG6 (27. Juni 2013)

Hier mal was aus Todtnau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (27. Juni 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> Generell noch die Frage, hat schonmal jemand den Van RC durch einen Vivid r2c ersetzt? Wie macht sich der Unterschied bemerkbar?




Also ich habe den DHX 5.0 gegen den R2C getauscht aber in dem 2008er Izimu.
Ich glaube der alte Rahmen war sogar noch ein ticken mehr degressiv. Der Vivid den ich jetzt fahre ist ein spezial tune deswegen weiß ich nicht genau mit welchem der zu vergleichen ist. 
Im Shova musste ich auch ein low volume Luftkammer nehmen, damit mir der Dämpfer nicht durchhaut.

Würde aber ein Hightune empfehlen falls du auch mal Strecke machen willst. Hilft auch beim droppen.
Ich würd ihn lieber zum Ende hin härter werden lassen, damit man noch Reserven hat.

PS: Tech Talk geht sonst ganz gut im Gallery Thread


----------



## Asko (27. Juni 2013)

Richtig Action gabs zwar erst danach, da hab ich aber keine Fotos davon.

Warmfahren auf der Milkaline in Saalbach





Danach auf der Pro Line und vorallen am nächsten Tag auf der X-Line konnte ich mein Zama zum ersten mal richtig ausfahren.
War Hammergeil 
Hab auch die GoPro auf der X-Line mit gehabt, leider hat mir ein Dreckbatzen einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnqmwt6faW4&hd=1"]X-Line Saalbach - YouTube[/nomedia] (Achtung, Noob Fahrer )


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Juni 2013)

@CorollaG6

Sehr geiles Bild


----------



## kopfkissen (9. Juli 2013)

kleiner Zusammenschnitt vom sa nachmittag:
https://vimeo.com/69964673


----------



## Ibna (12. Juli 2013)

Ahhh ja Willingen... war seit 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr da. Wird Zeit das Ndiza parkfertig zu machen!


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juli 2013)

ich mal wieder mit mein Ndiza . . .


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Juli 2013)

Ein paar Bilder vom 16.07.2013. Mal sehen wie lang das tolle Makulu noch hält:


----------



## toranoxx (18. Juli 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


von unserem letzten Haldenausflug!


----------



## Ibna (20. Juli 2013)

schicke Bilder!
Freerider1504 wieso halten? war das auf die Schleifspuren bezogen oder ist da noch mehr am Rahmen passiert?

Greetz


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

@Ibna

Moin moin, 

nein das war nicht auf die Schleifspuren bezogen, mein Rahmen ist gerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

Gerissen ist der Rahmen zwischen Oberrohr und dem Gusset beim Sattelstützenrohr, gekauft wurde das Rahmenkit am 13.09.2011 (neu)

Hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Juli 2013)

Nein, ist nie etwas passiert.

Auch die Sattelstütze war stets vollständig im Sattelrohr versenkt. Es wird mir jedoch unterstellt, dass der Riss aufgrund einer starken Stauchung zu Stande gekommen ist.


----------



## Ibna (22. Juli 2013)

Stauchung im Sinne von gegen einen Baum oder ein hoher Drop ins Flat? ist auf jeden Fall eine komische Stelle für einen Riss.. dann wünsch ich dir mal, dass der noch lange hält


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Ibna schrieb:


> Stauchung im Sinne von gegen einen Baum oder ein hoher Drop ins Flat? ist auf jeden Fall eine komische Stelle für einen Riss.. dann wünsch ich dir mal, dass der noch lange hält


 
Danke 

Stauchung wurde nicht genau definiert, es wurde einfach pauschal die Reklamation abgelehnt. Habe bei SN nachgefragt, was Stauchung bedeutet, jedoch seit geraumer Zeit keine Rückmeldung mehr erhalten.

Sollte ich keine zufriedenstellende Lösung angeboten bekommen (1. wegen der anstehenden Dämpferfeder, 2. Dem gerissenen Rahmen) war das mein letztes Morewood, bzw. das letzte was ich bei SN gekauft habe.


----------



## Ibna (23. Juli 2013)

Dit wird bestimmt scho 

Hälst du dich denn jetzt zurück beim Fahren oder knatterst du immernoch voll druff?
Ein Kumpel von mir ist das 07er Izimu in PdS am Steuerrohr gerissen und er ist damit noch eine halbe Woche in den Alpen und eine Woche im Harz fahren gewesen, bevor der Riss dann zu groß wurde 

Sind ja eigentlich stabile Teile diese Morewoods


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich knatter immernoch Vollgas 

Ich behalte den Riss einfach im Auge. Dachte eigentlich auch, dass die Morewood als sehr stabil gelten. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht, da das Makulu nicht mal 2 Jahre gehalten hat.


----------



## Ibna (23. Juli 2013)

Hmmm ja man kann immer pech haben 
Das 07/08er Izimu war einfach fast unzerstörbar. Hatte ein Makulu noch nie unter mir, aber habe auch ein wenig Angst, dass das 12er Izimu nicht so lange hält. Denke immer gleich ans Schlimmste wenn irgendwo fast ein Kilo eingesparrt wird 
Wird Wird!


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juli 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Juli 2013)

Mal wieder bewegte Bilder vom Homespot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CorollaG6 (12. August 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2013)

Mein Makulu beim 24h Race The Night im Bikepark Semmering


----------



## Ibna (14. August 2013)

@ CorollaG6

schickes Bild, wo wurde das gemacht?

@ Freerider1504

wie lief das Rennen denn abgesehen vom Finger?


----------



## Ibna (15. August 2013)

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus einer kleinen Sequenz für einen Spak Oozy Test







Test zu lesen auf : https://livingthedirt.wordpress.com/2013/08/14/spank-oozy-rims/


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. August 2013)

@Ibna

Rennen lief gut, war ja unsere Jungfernfahrt bei dem Format, somit gab es noch verbesserungsbedarf. Das nächste Mal sind wir definitiv besser organisiert und werden eine bessere Leistung abliefern 

Makulu M Rahmen auf Spank Spike Felgen mit Maxxis High Roller II in 2,4 - 331


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. August 2013)

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (17. August 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Makulu M Rahmen auf Spank Spike Felgen mit Maxxis High Roller II in 2,4 - 331



Bilder sehen gut aus. War auch mal am überlgen so ein 24h Rennen mitzumachen. Aber auf keinen Fall allein 

331 klingt ja mal mega tief (ohne Sag im Stand normal?) das wäre auf jeden Fall traumhaft und würd für den Kauf sprechen.
Hab mal meine Achshöhe mit meinen derzeitigen LRS gemessen (ca 335mm) plus die 22mm laut Morewood. Wäre immnoch unter 360mm und mit Winkelsteuersatz und offsetbuchsen ginge da bestimmt noch was.
Apropos Offset...hast du mal geschaut wie viel Platz noch zwischen Reifen und Sitzstrebe ist, wenn der Dämpfer komplett eingefedert ist? (Denek zwar nicht dass das jemals der Fall sein wird, aber sicher ist sicher  )

danke schon mal für die Info


----------



## -hr- (18. August 2013)

Wollt auch mal etwas hier Posten. Für Fotos haben wir ja nie richtig Zeit...


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. August 2013)

@Ibna

Ich glaube er hat es gemessen als er drauf saß. 

Hab meins gestern nach dem Bikepark Besuch gemessen. Im Stand vom Boden zum Mittelpunkt des Tretlagers circa 375mm Felgen sind MTX 33 auf DT Swiss FR 440 mit Maxxis Minion F 2,5.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2013)

Noch ein Bild vom Rennen gefunden


----------



## Pointner (12. September 2013)

Bilder aus den letzten Wochen


----------



## freebob (12. September 2013)

Ach was, wenn das mal nicht Altenberg auf den ersten Bildern ist...? Zumindest die Ecke  Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zufällig auf den Trails, Morewoods sieht man ja nicht so häufig. Schöne Bilder übrigens  In Saalbach war ich auch noch Ende August


----------



## Ibna (13. September 2013)

@ Pointner

Schicke Bilder. Wie macht sich das Izimu in den Alpen? Hab es dieses Jahr bzw. mit dem 12er noch nicht geschafft südlicher als im Harz zu fahren


----------



## Ibna (22. September 2013)

War heute vor dem legendären WC noch einmal im Wald und bin das Ndiza erstmals mit Spank Vomax und Spike Race Vorbau, sowie -1° Steuersatz von Works Components unterwegs gewesen. Fährt sich super mit ihren 11,9kg


----------



## freebob (22. September 2013)

Yeah, Race Position 

Fotos vom Wochenende:









Fototechnisch leider nicht perfekt, aber immerhin "Morewood in Action"


----------



## f4lkon (22. September 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> Fototechnisch leider nicht perfekt, aber immerhin "Morewood in Action"



Hehe durch das Objektiv wirkt der minidrop in die Rinne ja ganz ordentlich. Wollte dieses We eigentlich auch ins Valley aber habs jetzt auf während der Woche verschoben. Wetter soll ja gut bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (22. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hehe durch das Objektiv wirkt der minidrop in die Rinne ja ganz ordentlich.


Das stimmt  Dafür sieht der große wiederum eher klein aus. Bis demnächst, im Valley


----------



## Ibna (28. September 2013)

wir waren letztes Wochenende in Ehrwald an der Zugspitze.

ein, zwei kleine Bilder sind entstanden.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. September 2013)

@Ibna

Sehr schönes Bild. 

Hättest mich ja mal besuchen können, dann hätten wir meinen Homespot shredden können


----------



## Ibna (29. September 2013)

Ja mist!

hab ich nicht drüber nachgedacht. War beruflich einen Tag unten und hab dann spontan das Rad mitgenommen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2013)

Klappt bestimmt trotzdem mal 

Nächstest Jahr steht wieder mehrtägiger Besuch im Harz an. Werden auch mal in Schulenberg vorbeischauen. Vielleicht  lässt sich ja was arrangieren.


----------



## Ibna (3. Oktober 2013)

SO war dieses Jahr endlich mal wieder mit dem Ndiza in absoluter Raceausstattung unterwegs.

Rad liegt derzeit bei 11,9kg und bekommt noch ein Update bei der KeFü (-100-150g)


----------



## freebob (4. Oktober 2013)

Zama in Action


----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich gestern endlich mein Makulu heimgeholt habe und auch ein paar Fotos abstauben konnte... ich mochte den Tag, bis zum Sturz.









Fette Sau!


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Oktober 2013)

Das letzte Bild ist sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (10. Oktober 2013)

danke 
ich mag auch das 2. und das Makulu sollte ja auch mal zu erkennen sein!


----------



## -hr- (20. Oktober 2013)

Der Herbst ist gekommen...


----------



## Ibna (22. Oktober 2013)

fone

schöner bottom out! Wo ist denn die Strecke?

-hr-

Netter Drift. Wird Zeit dass ich mir auch mal eine lange Hose anschaffe


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Oktober 2013)




----------



## fone (23. Oktober 2013)

Ibna schrieb:


> fone
> 
> schöner bottom out! Wo ist denn die Strecke?


 
steht doch auf der gondel  planai - schladming


----------



## Ibna (23. Oktober 2013)

fone

jo ich war zu faul noch mal nachzuschauen  hätte das aber eh nicht gelesen 

ist es denn wieder komplett befahrbar?

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. Oktober 2013)

@Ibna
mitte august war alles befahrbar  
was genau meinst du?


----------



## Ibna (23. Oktober 2013)

naja die war ja ein stück abgerissen. hab schon mitbekommen, dass sie wieder fleißig am bauen waren, aber ist die komplette Strecke von ooben wieder normal "classisch" befahrbar?


----------



## fone (23. Oktober 2013)

schon ja. ganz unten ändert es sich ab und an (wegen skiWM) ein bisserl, aber die gute kurve nachdem man auf die piste kommt ist wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Oktober 2013)

Mal das Hardtail am Wochenende gequält, Bilder leider nur vom Homespot. Gestern im Park leider keinen Fotografen zur Hand gehabt 





Und Landung - Bitte den Reifen hinten beachten


----------



## fone (28. Oktober 2013)

yeah


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Oktober 2013)




----------



## DEMONizer (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mein Zama neulich auch mal für ein kleines Filmprojekt bewegt:


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Oktober 2013)

Schön geworden und toller Trail


----------



## freebob (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja, finde ich auch.

Und, inwischen mit dem Double vom Ende des Videos angefreundet?


----------



## DEMONizer (1. November 2013)

freebob schrieb:


> ...
> Und, inwischen mit dem Double vom Ende des Videos angefreundet?


 
Eigentlich ist der Sprung unproblematisch, wenn der Absprung nicht völlig aufgeweicht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (4. November 2013)

Morewood Shova ST im Spätsommereinsatz:

Wenn es gefällt, sind Sternchen und Kommentare sehr willkommen.


----------



## kopfkissen (5. November 2013)

kurzes video vom Hometrail mit den Aufnahmen vom sommer: https://vimeo.com/78647469


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. November 2013)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> kurzes video vom Hometrail mit den Aufnahmen vom sommer: https://vimeo.com/78647469



Gute Mucke,guter Spot.


----------



## kopfkissen (6. November 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Gute Mucke,guter Spot.



danke


----------



## Pointner (12. November 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/31796


----------



## Pointner (13. November 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage!

wie geht das eigentlich, dass die Bilder und Videos in den Beiträgen groß zu sehen sind?

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. November 2013)

Pointner schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage!
> 
> wie geht das eigentlich, dass die Bilder und Videos in den Beiträgen groß zu sehen sind?
> 
> Gruß Dominik


 
Musst du einbetten (Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML). Gehe in dein Fotoalbum und wähle die richtige Größe aus hier ein Beispiel aus meinem Album in 1024px


----------



## Pointner (13. November 2013)




----------



## Pointner (13. November 2013)

Danke! es geht doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pointner (13. November 2013)




----------



## Pointner (13. November 2013)

Super jetzt habe ich es verstanden! auch Idioten kann geholfen werden!


----------



## freebob (16. November 2013)

Winterquartier Filthy Trails


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder mit guter Action


----------



## koniker (17. November 2013)

In gelb (ich) auf einem Morewood Mbuzi, in rot auf einer Alutech Fanes 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/32683


----------



## freebob (18. November 2013)

Sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (19. November 2013)

Hier noch ein kurzer Clip passend zu den Fotos, Filthy Trails in Belgien
Sehr kleiner Park, aber schön zum Üben


----------



## Pointner (21. November 2013)

muss da auch mal hin! sieht super aus!


----------



## keule90 (21. November 2013)

Ich hab ein morewood shova lt seven point six 

Meine Frage ist was ist dieses seven point six


----------



## freebob (21. November 2013)

Dürfte sich auf den Federweg beziehen, diese Version hat 193mm. 
7,6 (Seven Point Six  ) Zoll sind 19,3 cm, also 193mm.


----------



## keule90 (22. November 2013)

Alles klar danke


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. November 2013)

Relikt aus dem Sommer 2013


----------



## freebob (22. November 2013)

Schönes Foto  Da wars noch warm


----------



## fone (22. November 2013)

is das da... na... Leermoos?


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> is das da... na... Leermoos?


 
100 Punkte mein Freund 

Noch eins


----------



## fone (22. November 2013)

ich muss noch länger heilen, dann fahr ich da mal hin. sieht schön und entspannt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfkissen (29. November 2013)




----------



## koniker (29. November 2013)

nice.


----------



## freebob (30. November 2013)

Jo


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. November 2013)

Richtig gute Bilder


----------



## kopfkissen (30. November 2013)

danke, sind auf dem homespot von user: Andreas_Huelf geknippst.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Dezember 2013)

Gestern bei super Wetter am verschneiten Homespot gewesen:


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Dezember 2013)

was fuer Reifen hattest denn drauf..denke jedesmal beim vorbeifahren doch mal anzuhalten, aber bei Schnee


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Dezember 2013)

Grüße, Larsen TT vorn und hinten


----------



## Ibna (7. Dezember 2013)

haha die larsen tt.

da dachte sich maxxis mal: sämtliche negativen sachen eines reifen kombinieren  abgesehen vom typischen maxxis pannenschutz natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Dezember 2013)

Kann über die Larsen eigentlich nur positives berichten. Fahre Sie auch auf dem CC Rad und war immer sehr zufrieden


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Dezember 2013)




----------



## kopfkissen (18. Dezember 2013)

beim ersten kommt die Dynamik gut rüber


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (19. Dezember 2013)

War der Threadtitel schon immer falsch geschrieben?


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Dezember 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> War der Threadtitel schon immer falsch geschrieben?


 
Kommt bestimmt durch´s neue Forum


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (19. Dezember 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kommt bestimmt durch´s neue Forum


 

Die ham doch gesoffen die Knallköpp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> War der Threadtitel schon immer falsch geschrieben?



Ja war ich  War aber damals absicht   

G.


----------



## MrUpdate (22. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal paar kleine Bilder von meinem Izimu im Betrieb


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2014)

Gestern bei super Wetter am Homespot


----------



## freebob (12. Januar 2014)

Selbstgebautes Roadgap. Leider schlechte Fotoqualität


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2014)

Gestern Pumptrack gefahren. Wetter war zum Kotzen, Spaß hatten wir trotzdem.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Januar 2014)

Bilder von gestern


----------



## fone (31. Januar 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Gestern Pumptrack gefahren. Wetter war zum Kotzen, Spaß hatten wir trotzdem.


wenn ich noch da wohnen würde, hätte ich jetzt geschimpft, dass ihr den pumptrack nicht kaputt machen sollt!
da steht doch ein schild... bei nässe bitte nicht fahren.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2014)

War nicht nass


----------



## danielgofast (11. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß das hat nicht soviel mit dem restlichen Beiträgen zu tun...VERKAUFE EINEN GUT ERHALTENEN ZAMA RAHMEN . WEITERE INFOS: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-morewood-zama/174982559-217-4231?ref=search


----------



## hixx (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

könnte einer von euch, der auch die 2011 MAG41 Version vom Makulu hat, mal schauen, welche Bezeichnung der Gabelkonus von Acros hat.
Bräuchte den nämlich neu, habe aber keinen Plan welches Modell.
Auf dem Deckel des Steuersatzes steht S01 AiSX-225-MY11. Die Bezeichnung hilft mir aber leider nicht weiter auf der Acros Webseite.

Danke und Gruß
hixx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Februar 2014)

Da mein Rahmen (Makulu 2011) nicht mehr im Einsatz ist, hätte ich noch den Steuersatz übrig. Welches Teil brauchst du genau?


----------



## hixx (16. Februar 2014)

---hier stand Unsinn---


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Februar 2014)

Von der letzten Homespot Session


----------



## Ibna (16. Februar 2014)

Nice! Kann er also wieder fahren ja?


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, ihm geht´s wieder hervorragend


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2014)

Roadtrip am WE


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. März 2014)

Waren wieder unterwegs mit der Foto/Videoausrüstung


----------



## freebob (10. März 2014)

Sehr schöne Fotos, vor allem das letzte 

Hier was von gestern in Willingen. Wetter war super, nur sehr windig. Dazu noch trockener und schneller Boden, da musste man im ersten Abschnitt schon etwas aufpassen dass man nicht die längeren Tables überspringt. 
2. Abschnitt mit Single-Trail, macht auch Spaß


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. März 2014)

freebob schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fotos, vor allem das letzte



Danke 

Noch ein Video von gestern, Morewood hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (11. März 2014)

haette fast ich sein koennen....hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt mit dem Izimu dort hinzufahren
bin dann aber doch eine AM Tour gefahren

PS: die Freeride Strecke in Willingen mag ich sehr gern...mal schauen evtl. zu Ostern endlich wieder, wenn ich zu meinen Eltern fahre


----------



## kopfkissen (21. März 2014)

die Aufnahmen aus dem sogenannten Winter mal zusammengeschnitten:


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. April 2014)

Gestern den 1. Bikeparkbesuch des Jahres absolviert, Hardtails geknechtet


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. April 2014)

Noch ein kleines Video vom Sonntag am Samerberg, schön geschmeidig eingerollt


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. April 2014)

Heute war ich mal nur als Fotograf aktiv


----------



## fone (15. April 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Video vom Sonntag am Samerberg, schön geschmeidig eingerollt


Samerberg find ich mit nem kleinen rad echt gar nicht so verkehrt.
die passage nach der ersten straßenquerung bis zur nächsten 180°-Kurve find ich super spaßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Mai 2014)

Hardtail ausgepackt am WE


----------



## kopfkissen (25. Mai 2014)

mal wieder ein paar bewegt Bilder


----------



## marco1977 (3. Januar 2015)

Meine Frau, mit ihrem ZAMA


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juni 2015)

Go Pro Shots mit dem Ndiza HT am Samerberg


----------



## Pointner (2. September 2015)




----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Januar 2016)

Morewood Ndiza HT ist auch dabei - raw mit Renthal Lenker


----------



## kopfkissen (12. September 2016)

damit hier mal wieder was passiert, Foto von gestern:



ps. wenns gefällt sternchen


----------



## sub-xero (6. Oktober 2016)

Morewood Kalula (Eigenbau) am Gardasee:


----------

